# Frage zur Palit Nvidia GeForce GT430 Grafikkarte



## hyakiss25 (24. April 2011)

HI Buffed User

ich habe mal ne frage da meine alte Grafikkarte (geForce 9400er) so langsam an ihre grenzen kommt ( Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Crysis 2 kackt mein PC ab ) da habe ich die o.g Karte gesehen will sie mir holen ob es sich lohnt


mein System

Windwos 7 +SP1

Prozessor: Intel Core 2 Quad Q6700, 4× 2666 MHz 
Arbeitsspeicher: 4096 MB DDR2-RAM 
1. Festplatte: 500 GB, 7.200 U/min, SATA 
Grafik: PCIe - GeForce 9400GT, 1024 MB, VGA, DVI, TV-Out 
Netzteil: 400 Watt Silent-Netzteil


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

Rein von den technischen Daten der GT 430 her betrachtet --> Finger weg! --> http://www.computerbase.de/artikel/grafikkarten/2010/test-nvidia-geforce-gt-430/

Unter einer ATI HD5770 bzw. GTX460 würde ich nichts kaufen. Da aber dein Netzteil etwas schwach auf der Brust zu sein scheint, dürfte das mit einer neuen Grafikkarte sowieso "interessant" werden. Daher abschliessend noch 2 kleine Fragen:

Wieviel bist du bereit für eine neue Grafikkarte auszugeben?
Wie lautet die genaue Bezeichnung deines Netzteils? Hersteller, Modell?


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2011)

Naja - sie ist schneller als deine, aber wenn ich Spiele wie Crysis und BFBC2 zocken möchte, dann würde ich mir halt eine Spiele-Karte holen und keine Office-Karte.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. April 2011)

Stärke als deine momentane Karte - Ja.
Für Spiele geeignet - Nein.

Soweit ich das sehe, kostet die Karte Online zwischen 50-60 Euro. Eine brauchbare Graka bekommst du ab ca. 100 Euro, eher aber ab 150.
Bei der 430 sehe ich für dich einfach keinen Gewinn uns nur den Ärger über verlorene 50 Euro.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. April 2011)

Und selbst die 460 kommt so langsam in die Jahre.
Im Grunde kannst du für ne gute Gaminggraka pauschal immer so 200-250 Euro rechnen.
In dem Fall wäre da aktuell die 560ti oder die 6950.
Für beide Grakas wäre aber dein Netzteil garantier nicht ausreichend und dein Prozi würde bremsen.

400 Watt Silentnetzteil klingt als ob es aus den Produktdaten kommt.
Und demnach ist es ein schwaches 400 Watt Netzteil, das VIELLEICHT noch mit ner 450 klar kommt.

Aber ob die jetzt für die neueren Spiele ausreichend ist, ist sehr fraglich.


----------



## hyakiss25 (24. April 2011)

ca. 80 Euro will ich aus geben


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

Spare noch ein bisschen und hole dir dann eine bessere Karte und dazu noch ein ordentliches Netzteil, Kostenspunkt insgesamt: ab € 200,00. Alles andere ist Mumpitz, zumal du Crysis 2 als Spiel genannt hast.


----------



## Ahramanyu (24. April 2011)

Das soll keine Empfehlung sein, nur eine Antwort für die Preisangabe des TE: Eine evga-GTS450 gibt es online für ca. 80-90 Euro (Je nach Overclocking) + Versand. Und selbst da solltest du dich vorher genau informieren, ob dein Netzteil dieser genügend Saft geben kann.
Nochmal hervorgehoben: Keine Empfehlung, nur eine Antwort auf deine Preisvorstellungen.


----------



## muehe (24. April 2011)

Netzteil sollten man nochmal genauer gucken oder mal Foto von dem Aufkleber/Schild an der Seite 

5770 sollte schon sein 

wobei ich momentan eher ne 5850 empfehlen würde aber das passt mit dem Netzteil sicher nicht und CPU @ Stock wird da auch schon enge


----------



## hyakiss25 (24. April 2011)

ich will ja Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Crysis 2 nicht auf high end zocken , die games will ich nur neben WoW zocken^^ und laut http://www.systemrequirementslab.com reicht eine (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 + / ATI Radeon HD 4870 +) < < < Battlefield Bad Company 2


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> ich will ja Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Crysis 2 nicht auf high end zocken , die games will ich nur neben WoW zocken^^ und laut http://www.systemrequirementslab.com reicht eine (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 + / ATI Radeon HD 4870 +) < < < Battlefield Bad Company 2




Es gibt bei BFBC2 und Crysis 2 einen Textmodus für eine GT430? Die GT 430 ist noch nicht einmal ansatzweise eine Grafikkarte die zum Spielen geeignet ist. Schon bei den Windows-Spielen kommt sie an die Leistungsgrenze. Und eine GTX260/HD4870 mit einer GT430 zu vergleichen ist in etwa so, als  würdest du einen aktuellen KIA i10 mit einem 15 Jahre alten Porsche vergleichen. Beides sind Autos, aber der 15 Jahre Porsche lässt den aktuellen i10 dennoch ziemlich alt aussehen.


----------



## Caps-lock (24. April 2011)

Und selbst von einer 4870 auf eine 460GTX oder auf eine 5770 aufzurüsten würde nicht lohnen, solange du kein FULL HD spielst.

Meine 4870 erlaubt mir, wenn ich nicht Full HD zocke, Schatten etwas runterdrehe und Antialaising ausmache auch neuere Spiele mit allen anderen Details auf mindestens hoch zu spielen.

Und eine 450 GT liegt rein von der LEistung her unter eine 4870, die 430 liegt sogar noch unter einer 3870 und die ist von 2007...

Das Einzige, was die 400er Karten können ist DX11.

Wenn du jetzt für 80 Euro eine 450 GT kaufst, wirst du am Ende eine Graka haben, die vor 3 Jahren ziemlich gut gewesen wäre.


----------



## ayanamiie (24. April 2011)

kauf dir die Palit nvidia geforce 460 gtx sonic 2gb ddr5 speicher die ist günstig und leistungsstark


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

ayanamiie schrieb:


> kauf dir die Palit nvidia geforce 460 gtx sonic 2gb ddr5 speicher die ist günstig und leistungsstark



Schlechter Vorschlag so lange uns der TE keine genaueren Angaben über das Netzteil macht. So lange lediglich bekannt ist "400W Silent Netzteil" gehe ich von dem "schlimmsten" aus --> Chinaböller oder das Netzteil ist bereits jetzt schon knapp an der Leistungsgrenze.


----------



## Blut und Donner (24. April 2011)

Palimbula schrieb:


> Schlechter Vorschlag so lange uns der TE keine genaueren Angaben über das Netzteil macht. So lange lediglich bekannt ist "400W Silent Netzteil" gehe ich von dem "schlimmsten" aus --> Chinaböller oder das Netzteil ist bereits jetzt schon knapp an der Leistungsgrenze.



Selbst einem guten 400W Netzteil, wie meinem würde ich keine gtx460 zuraten, min. sollten hier 500W sein und zwar von einem guten Hersteller (nicht LC-Power!)


----------



## Klos1 (24. April 2011)

hyakiss25 schrieb:


> ich will ja Battlefield Bad Company 2 und Crysis 2 nicht auf high end zocken , die games will ich nur neben WoW zocken^^ und laut http://www.systemrequirementslab.com reicht eine (NVIDIA GeForce GTX 260 + / ATI Radeon HD 4870 +) < < < Battlefield Bad Company 2



Nur dumm, dass diese Karten schneller sind, als das, was du dir kaufen willst.  Eine GTX260 ist zwar schon alt, aber es war früher eine Gamer-Karte und zwar im oberen Bereich. Genauso, wie eine 4870+ früher eine Highend-Gamerkarte war. Eine 430 ist eine Office-Karte und kann sich mit diesen beiden Karten nicht im Ansatz messen.

Um etwas zu haben, dass an diese Karten wenigstens mal rankommt, brauchst du im Minimum eine 5770 oder ähnliches.


----------



## hyakiss25 (24. April 2011)

hier sind die angaben von Netzteil


AC OUTPUT
DC OUTPUT
MS - 410


+5V
30A

+12V
15A

-5V
0,5A

-12V
1A

+3,3V
28A

5VSB
2A

+5V & +3,3V
165W

TOTAL
410W

das sind die daten hoffenlich reicht das


----------



## muehe (24. April 2011)

15A auf 12V is sehr mager 

da bräuchtest schon noch n neues Netzteil


----------



## Palimbula (24. April 2011)

Hinter der Bezeichnung MS - 410 verbirgt sich anscheinend ein MaxSilent MS410. Einhellige Meinung in diversen Foren/Threads wenn es um die Aufrüstung des PC's geht, in dem ein/dieses MaxSilent verbaut ist --> Neues Netzteil kaufen.


----------

